# ~Hot Bombshell Look~



## mreichert (Jul 29, 2008)

_




_

_



_









_



_

_




_

_Face:_

MAC Studio Fix Fluid 
BE Foundation 
Nars Laguna Bronzer 
Pleasantry blush 
Cream Base in “pearl” 
_Eyes:_

Painterly Paintpot 
Black Tied e/s 
Wedge e/s 
White Frost e/s 
Blacktrack Fluidline 
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in “zero” 
Clinique High Definition Mascara 
NYC Falsies 
_Lips:_

NYX Lipstick in “Heiress” 
Any frosty pink lipgloss


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 29, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous & fab!!!!*~*


----------



## berri_yumz (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!  Its looks so sexy.  Its gorgeous.  I'd love to do a look like that but I don't think my ~skillz~ are up to par with yours.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 29, 2008)

Very pretty! Just just got watching the video !


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 29, 2008)

bombshell indeed.
hot look `


----------



## rbella (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy God you're gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

I love your FODTs and I am glad to see you posting them again!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 29, 2008)

love it!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 29, 2008)

You are fabulous! This looks so great on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW!!! So Sexy!!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 29, 2008)

Just so you know I LOVE all of your tutorials. They are so easy to follow and always look pretty. This is a hot look!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 29, 2008)

You look hot!! Did you change your hair? I like it!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very sexy look!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 29, 2008)

U look HOT! Now I'm gonna go check out your tutorial on youtube


----------



## aimee (Jul 29, 2008)

hot hot hot


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous look, Marlena!


----------



## vobot. (Jul 29, 2008)

that's such a hot look, you're gorgeous!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 29, 2008)

very sexy..i'm so jacking this look asap haha


----------



## user79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great! Love it!


----------



## Jot (Jul 29, 2008)

yep -  that's a hot look x


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2008)

girl you are beautiful


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for a tut on youtube on that- it is so helpful, and I will try to do this look tomorrow cos i love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




xoxoxox Lexie


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 29, 2008)

amazing as always. Was just watching your tuts on makeupgeek.com! Is this one on there?


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 29, 2008)

Va Va Voom!!!!!!!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous, Gorgeous, Gorgeous!!!!!! This is sooo hottt!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 29, 2008)

Very hot look!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Very smokin' hot!!  I've missed your posts!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 29, 2008)

whoa! such a great look!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

Love it


----------



## n_c (Jul 29, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## RobinG (Jul 29, 2008)

I love your hair color. do you have any pictures of just the coloring?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 29, 2008)

Agree with the consensus and that lipstick is crazy beautiful!


----------



## simplykat (Jul 29, 2008)

wowzers. hot bombshell indeed!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 29, 2008)

HOLY SMOKES!!
that IS fab!


----------



## laneyyy (Jul 29, 2008)

WOOOOOWWW!!! So GORGEOUS!!! I love when you post. This is FABULOUS!


----------



## Nox (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful!  I love the way you've blended the white and black eyeshadows together seamlessly.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very sexy, I like it!


----------



## beautyku (Jul 29, 2008)

Marlena you look gorgeous. I love your video tutorials on youtube


----------



## mreichert (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_I love your hair color. do you have any pictures of just the coloring?_

 
Yep- I had the bottom half died really dark- not sure if I have pics of just the hair, but I can take some... It's basically lots of highlights on the crown, with the rest died a very dark brown


----------



## SDD (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 30, 2008)

You are stunning! This look is gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

You look gorgeous Marlena!!!
I love your hair too


----------



## XQUEENBELLA (Jul 30, 2008)

I love it! You're eyes are gorgeous. This is definitely a "hot bombshell look."


----------



## christineeee_ (Aug 13, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## Patricia225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Very pretty. I Love your FOTD's!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 14, 2008)

that looks hot! gorgeous (=

i love the black-white background!


----------



## Nireyna (Aug 14, 2008)

well done ))


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 14, 2008)

Gorgeousness...


----------



## melliquor (Aug 14, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## User49 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ooo I love smokey eyes! This look is gorgeous! I love the background you took your picture with!! Lush!


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2008)

soo pretty!!


----------



## magia (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing! Contrast between eyes and cold eyeshadow is gorgeous.


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 26, 2008)

I did the look for work,and i got so many compliments.


----------

